# Liberty Science Center Open 2013



## Bob (Sep 26, 2013)

http://union.cubingusa.com/libertyscience2013/

Dec 14.

You know the drill!


----------



## Rnewms (Sep 26, 2013)

I fly back to NJ that day so I cannot attend


----------



## samchoochiu (Sep 26, 2013)

I might make it this year again


----------



## Weston (Sep 26, 2013)

My girlfriend goes to school in NY so maybe I can make a trip out for this and to go visit her. My school's finals end on the 13th though so I'll be slow.


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 26, 2013)

I DEMAND 15 ROUNDS OF MEGA.

But srsly, I is excited.  I always like LSC comps.


----------



## cityzach (Sep 26, 2013)

yay, my first comp 3 years later. I'll be there, obviously


----------



## IcyBlade (Oct 4, 2013)

My first competition O_O. My brother's gonna be there too.. Interested to see how its gonna be.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll be there.


----------



## s3rzz (Oct 17, 2013)

gunna try my best to check it out


----------



## davidx233 (Nov 2, 2013)

I will be there!


----------



## Bob (Dec 6, 2013)

Registration closes in 48 hours.


----------



## SnipeCube (Dec 6, 2013)

Would anyone want to have a Meet-up the weekend after on the 21st?


----------



## Bob (Dec 7, 2013)

Wtf. 113 competitors? How the hell am I supposed to do this?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 7, 2013)

Bob said:


> Wtf. 113 competitors? How the hell am I supposed to do this?



wtfff


----------



## Kian (Dec 7, 2013)

Bob said:


> Wtf. 113 competitors? How the hell am I supposed to do this?



And no me


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Bob said:


> Wtf. 113 competitors? How the hell am I supposed to do this?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 7, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> View attachment 3321



This


----------



## Bob (Dec 9, 2013)

Registration is now closed. There are 140 competitors signed up. -_-

See you Saturday!


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Dec 9, 2013)

What are the cutoffs?


----------



## Alan Chang (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow, I wonder what the turnout at US Nationals 2014 will be like!


----------



## Bob (Dec 9, 2013)

ComputerGuy365 said:


> What are the cutoffs?



Strict. They will depend on how far we stray from schedule.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll volunteer to scramble for it I'm pissed off at myself at forgetting to register... Guess I'll register immediately when I hear of a comp from now on. Time to suffer the wrath of 20$ admission and only 3x3 now. : P



Bob said:


> Wtf. 113 competitors? How the hell am I supposed to do this?



I'll volunteer to help scramble, you'll probably need all the help you can get.


----------



## Skullush (Dec 13, 2013)

So the weather is gonna be bad... This competition is still happening right? Or is it possible that the science center will close? Idk how accustomed northern NJ is to winter weather


----------



## IcyBlade (Dec 13, 2013)

I was happy about the snow day I got. I hope the competition is still on.


----------



## Bob (Dec 14, 2013)

It is.


----------

